# Masterbuilt Smokehouse Tips



## elkhorn98 (Feb 16, 2007)

I am seasoning it as I type this.  Looks to be a nice unit.  OK time for a few more questions...

1) Do you mop anything in it?  My smoke & spice cookbook says not to mop in oven style smokers like these.  I am planning to not mop but put liquid in the water pan. 

2) Do you always put liquid in the water pan?  Or not?

3) Sounds like chips work better than chunks.  Is it true that people are using 2-5 chips per hour?  I just did a cup of soaked chips and they last ~40 minutes at 200.

I think i'll start with some fatties and st. Louis style pork ribs tonight...Any tips?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 16, 2007)

Ship those ribs overnight to me and I'll give'm my personal taste test
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






really though good luck with your initial break in smoke.


----------



## illini (Feb 16, 2007)

IMHO>Answers to your 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











 1
I do use an apple juice spray when checking the progress inside...If ya rubbed the meat then no mop....If ya use a mop do it the last 30 min of the smoke







 2
H2O..use some but a 1/2" will be enough...you will have to learn what you prefer to do.....sometimes you will not want any water and use it as a drip pan.







 3
What you *don't* want is lots of white smoke coming out of the vent....3 to 5 chips every 1/2 hour or so is enough!....Try to keep just a little blue smoke coming out the top vent...This is* Crucial* to obtain a good piece of smoked meat!

Good luck on your first smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Put a probe in the fattie and get it out of there at 160* internal....Watch the pullback on the ribs...when you have 1/4" or so of bone sticking out you can wrap and spray...Learn about the *321 method* here on the forum, very good advice on ribs


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 17, 2007)

Did 3 fatties - JD Regular, hot, and sage...Just ate some of them...Wow they are pretty darn good...Everyone liked the hot and sage best...I had no rub on them.

Put water, apple juice, and a Little of the rub in the water pan.

2 racks of ribs are still goin....Should be done in about an hour.

One question - How big are most peoples fatties?  These were only 1 pound each...Thats all the local supermarket had.   I got the ribs at a restaurant supply store and they had a 6 lb Farmland (I think) fatty.

Can't wait to sample the ribs.  Thanks everyone for the tips.


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 17, 2007)

MY STORE BOUGHT FATTIES ARE 1 LB.
my home made ones are 1 1/2--1 3/4 lb

i make 3 home mades from 5 lb..


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ribs came out pretty good.  I did 3 hours, 1 hour in foil, ~45 minutes without foil all at 225.  Everyone loved them.  Color was excellent.  I like them a little more tender...but I was under the gun on this first smoke.  I had the rub on for about 1 hour and should have had the smoker up to temp before putting everything in.  I think if I did all that they would have been perfect.

The smokehouse works great.  No fuss and great results.  I think I will line the water pan with foil next time though...And I need to plan my next smoke.

Just had some of the sausage (fatties) for breakfast and they were excellent.


----------



## illini (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds like it all went very well for you on the first try
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just think of all the fun to come...refining/defining your recipe for success!

Lining the drip pan is what we do...you can also foil the pan in the bottom of the smoker if you want.

We all like pictures so post some sometime


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is a photo but from a day after the smoke...Enjoy


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 18, 2007)

Elkhorn, looks like mighty fine eats, day old or not. Congrat's on your smoke


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 18, 2007)

elkhorn98

Good job! Feels good to huh? Looks good how'd you like it?

Debi


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 18, 2007)

After the photo I reheated the ribs in foil in the oven at 300 for about an hour.  They were just about perfect as far as tenderness and moistness.  

Ok time for a few more questions

1)  How open does everyone run their dampers?

2)  What temp do most people use.  I did 225.  I just got the Smoke & Spice cookbook and they recommend 200-220 for most meats.


----------



## illini (Feb 18, 2007)

That is a great first time job *elkhorn. *You have done the electric's proud
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Run the top vent open unless you are having trouble maintaining the temp you want. Doubt if you ever have trouble though. If you ever use it in the holding mode (wrapped and finished meat left inside the smoker and temp set to 140*) then close it.

On pork cuts the overwhelming advice is 225*. Most folks run higher 235*-250* on poultry in an effort to crisp the skin a little.

Congratulations on all the fun you must have had!


----------

